# Chisel Rack



## jeff (Dec 1, 2013)

Months ago I asked for chisel rack ideas. I finally got around to building this. 







It replaces this deathtrap. Business end up chisel storage in this configuration was a bad idea.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 1, 2013)

Clean and simple. I like this. 
I agree about the death trap, although it can be more convenient its way too dangerous. DAMHIKT

Some day you'll have to show the members some of  your work.


----------



## Leviblue (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice setup Jeff. I've thought about options for chisel storage but haven't decided on one method yet.
Oh, I think you either need more tools to fill the empty spots or someone stole them.


----------



## BayouPenturner (Dec 1, 2013)

Jeff, nice job.  now do not forget the a neat and clean shop is an unused shop or the affects of a sick person who is just too neat.  I seem to enjoy looking for things.


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice rack.  I need to build a safe one for myself as well.


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 1, 2013)

Still using the DT...but this on the "Do It Now" list. Should be a day job?....my day's are 6-8 hours in the shop.


----------



## reiddog1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice rack Jeff.  Never thought I'd say that to a man.  Seriously, your chisel rack looks great.  I kinda like the death trap design also.  If it were mounted it on a wall, would it be such a death trap?  

Dave


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice looking rack. Do they come out quickly or need to be turned to the correct angle?  

I have mine in PVC, cutting edges down but I need more space.  Thinking about what to do next.


----------



## jeff (Dec 1, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Nice looking rack. Do they come out quickly or need to be turned to the correct angle?
> 
> I have mine in PVC, cutting edges down but I need more space.  Thinking about what to do next.



They come out pretty easily. Some do need to be aligned with the slot. I had to to a little custom fitting for several of the wider tools. The photo is of the spot for a large scraper.  I wanted them to sit without wobbling so the holes are sized for the ferrules.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 1, 2013)

So how bad was the cut that made you build the new rack? :biggrin:


----------



## JohnU (Dec 1, 2013)

Great idea. I need to do something like that myself.  I'll have to revisit this post as I get closer to finishing the inside of the new shop.  I certainly hope I can keep it as clean as yours.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SteveG (Dec 1, 2013)

You know Jeff…if you would just add those magnetic tool holders along the new chisel storage shelf, you could have all the chisels arranged with the business end upward, and then it would be perfect!!


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 1, 2013)

Before I say anything else, that is a really nice rack.

I just built a chisel rack as well. Mine mounts on the wall behind the lathe (Jet 1642). I do have my cutting edge up. I put one back before I take another out. I do not carry a chisel to the lathe it is all right there. Right by that rack is a tray that holds my steb centers with drop in holes, pen mandrel, also a drop in. And all my other frequently used lathe accessories. 

May I please ask a noob question? Could you please explain the "Death Trap"? Sorry if this is dumb. 

Thank You
Andy


----------



## beck3906 (Dec 1, 2013)

Timely post for me.  Looks good enough to plagarize.  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks great. Might I ask where the lathe is? If this is at one end its awesome. If it's behind it's awesome. But, if it's in front whereyou would lean across...Bad news...


----------



## jeff (Dec 2, 2013)

Mr Vic said:


> Looks great. Might I ask where the lathe is? If this is at one end its awesome. If it's behind it's awesome. But, if it's in front whereyou would lean across...Bad news...



I tried not to replace one deathtrap with another :biggrin:

The rack is behind the lathe at the tailstock end. The only way I'd be reaching across the workpiece is if I were turning a 3 foot spindle.


----------



## jeff (Dec 2, 2013)

Adillo303 said:


> Before I say anything else, that is a really nice rack.
> 
> I just built a chisel rack as well. Mine mounts on the wall behind the lathe (Jet 1642). I do have my cutting edge up. I put one back before I take another out. I do not carry a chisel to the lathe it is all right there. Right by that rack is a tray that holds my steb centers with drop in holes, pen mandrel, also a drop in. And all my other frequently used lathe accessories.
> 
> ...



Death trap meaning that all those sharp points pointed up, with that stand on a bench, is just an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## jeff (Dec 2, 2013)

Displaced Canadian said:


> So how bad was the cut that made you build the new rack? :biggrin:



Ugly, but no stitches!


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 2, 2013)

walshjp17 said:


> *Nice rack.* .




Somehow I just never thought of one guy saying this to another guy

Live and learn, I guess!


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 2, 2013)

ONLY on the IAP can a man exclaim "Whoa! NICE RACK!" without the wife coming over to see if you are viewing porn on the computer

Whoa! NICE RACK!


----------

